# Επιστροφή φόρου



## pshleas (Jul 23, 2010)

Είπα να γράψω κάτι να γελάσουμε.

Ξέρει κανείς πότε θα πάρουμε οι τιμημένοι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες πίσω την επιστροφή φόρου μας (η οποία προέρχεται από παρακρατήσεις από όλα τα τρίμηνα του 2009 και έχει καταβληθεί τμηματικά μέσα στο 2009);

Ρωτώντας στην αρμόδια ΔΟΥ μου, πήρα 2 απαντήσεις:

α) Δεν βλέπετε, κύριε, ότι είμαστε μόνο 2 άτομα και δεν προλαβαίνουμε;
β) Είσαστε στην ομάδα "5", και δεν έχει ξεκινήσει ακόμη η "1".

Greetings to the platan...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2010)

Οι επιστροφές παρακρατηθέντων φόρων εισοδήματος από το Δημόσιο πρέπει να ολοκληρώνονται την πρώτη εβδομάδα του Δεκεμβρίου, αλλιώς επιβαρύνονται με τόκο για τον πολίτη --σύμφωνα με τα όσα ισχύουν ως τώρα (επειδή έχει ακουστεί ανάμεσα σε διάφορα ότι υπάρχει σχέδιο να παραταθεί αυτή η προθεσμία). Προσωπικά, συνήθως παίρνω την επιστροφή μου ...αρχές Δεκεμβρίου. Για όποιον τύχει να έχει λαμβάνειν πάνω από 2500€, θα προηγηθεί το καψώνι να πάει τα δικαιολογητικά της ηλεκτρονικής δήλωσης στην Εφορία «για έλεγχο».


----------



## Elsa (Jul 23, 2010)

Εγώ τα τελευταία χρόνια την έπαιρνα κατά το Σεπτέμβριο.
Αφού κάνουμε την υποβολή της δήλωσης ηλεκτρονικά, λογικό είναι να πρέπει κάπως να στείλουμε ή να πάμε τα δικαιολογητικά να τα ελέγξουν, αυτό δεν είναι περίεργο και κάθε χρόνο γίνεται. 
Το χοντρό καψόνι είναι η φημολογία (και μέσα από τις εφορίες) οτι φέτος είτε θα πάρουμε την επιστροφή με πάρα πολύ μεγάλη καθυστέρηση είτε οτι το υπουργείο σκέφτεται να την παρακρατήσει λόγω της έκτακτης κατάστασης στην οποία βρίσκεται η οικονομία και να μας τη ...χρωστάει.


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2010)

Έτσι γίνεται όταν κάποιος έχει και το καρπούζι και το μαχαίρι. 
Άμα του χρωστάς, μαύρο φίδι που σ' έφαγε (για τους μικρομεσαίους, βέβαια· οι μεγάλοι έχουν άλλα κόλπα στο τσεπάκι). 
Άμα σου χρωστάει, σφυρίζει αδιάφορα και τα βάζει στην άκρη, να πληρώσει τους άλλους, τους ρεμπεσκέδες.  
Και δεν εννοώ τους δημόσιους υπάλληλους, τους περισσότερους τουλάχιστον.

Και κάτι τυπικό: μου φαίνεται ότι αυτό το νήμα δεν έχει θέση σ' αυτή την ενότητα του φόρουμ. 
Δεν σας πειράζει να το μετακινήσω εκεί που ανήκει, έτσι;


----------



## YiannisMark (Jul 24, 2010)

α) Υπάρχει άνθρωπος που έχει ήδη εισπράξει την επιστροφή και ήταν και μεγάλη.
β) Προσωπικά, συνήθως Οκτώβριο.
γ) Πήγα πριν 2 εβδομάδες στην εφορία μου με όλη τη χαρτούρα για τον λεγόμενο «έλεγχο». Μετά από την τρίλεπτη διαδικασία του ελέγχου, που -όμως- απαίτησε δίωρη αναμονή, ερωτήθηκα «τι θέλετε; γιατί ήρθατε; αφού δεν συμβαίνει κάτι με τα χαρτιά σας...».


----------



## Elsa (Jul 24, 2010)

Το α) πολύ παρήγορο! :)
Για το γ), το εκκαθαριστικό μου γράφει:
Ιδιαίτερη επισήμανση: "Βάσει της Δ12 1041821ΕΞ2010/31-3-10 εγκυκλίου, παρακαλείσθε να προσκομίσετε άμεσα στη ΔΟΥ σας τη Φορολογική Δήλωση με τα απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά για έλεγχο του επιστρεφόμενου ποσού"
Άρα τι ρωτάει ο εφοριακός, πλάκα μας κάνει; 
(Τώρα πρόσεξα οτι η επισήμανση αφορά μόνο όσους έχουν επιστροφή. Δηλαδή τους άλλους δεν τους ελέγχουν τα δικαιολογητικά τους αν λένε αλήθεια; Δεν μπορεί να έπρεπε π.χ. να πληρώσει κάποιος μεγαλύτερο φόρο και να επικαλείται ψεύτικα έξοδα για να πληρώσει λιγότερο; )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2010)

Elsa said:


> (Τώρα πρόσεξα οτι η επισήμανση αφορά μόνο όσους έχουν επιστροφή. Δηλαδή τους άλλους δεν τους ελέγχουν τα δικαιολογητικά τους αν λένε αλήθεια; Δεν μπορεί να έπρεπε π.χ. να πληρώσει κάποιος μεγαλύτερο φόρο και να επικαλείται ψεύτικα έξοδα για να πληρώσει λιγότερο; )


Γι' αυτό ακριβώς πιστεύω ότι πρόκειται για «πέταγμα της μπάλας στην εξέδρα» για καθυστέρηση. Και τι θα γίνει δηλαδή από του χρόνου που θα είναι υποχρεωτικές οι ηλεκτρονικές δηλώσεις για όλους; Θα περνάνε όλοι για έλεγχο των δικαιολογητικών (του χρόνου θα έχει και τόνους αποδείξεων..);

Γιατί δεν φτιάχνουν ένα σύστημα με barcode, τυπωμένα ή αυτοκόλλητα, να τα σκανάρουμε και να ησυχάσουμε όλοι από την χαρτούρα;


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2010)

Elsa said:


> [...](Τώρα πρόσεξα οτι η επισήμανση αφορά μόνο όσους έχουν επιστροφή. Δηλαδή τους άλλους δεν τους ελέγχουν τα δικαιολογητικά τους αν λένε αλήθεια; Δεν μπορεί να έπρεπε π.χ. να πληρώσει κάποιος μεγαλύτερο φόρο και να επικαλείται ψεύτικα έξοδα για να πληρώσει λιγότερο; )


 
Δειγματοληπτικά, φαντάζομαι.
Πάντως, αν κάνουν λάθος και υπολογίσουν μεγαλύτερο φόρο απ' ό,τι έπρεπε βάσει της δήλωσής σου, δεν το ελέγχει η Εφορία, πρέπει να το δεις μόνος σου και να τους το αποδείξεις (ακόμα κι αν είχες ήδη επισυνάψει τα σχετικά δικαιολογητικά από την αρχή στη δήλωση). Παραλίγο να την πατήσω έτσι μια χρονιά, που δεν συνυπολόγισαν το ενοίκιο της επαγγελματικής στέγης. Ευτυχώς, ο λογιστής μου πάντα ελέγχει το εκκαθαριστικό.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 24, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Το α) πολύ παρήγορο! :)
> Για το γ), το εκκαθαριστικό μου γράφει:
> Ιδιαίτερη επισήμανση: "Βάσει της Δ12 1041821ΕΞ2010/31-3-10 εγκυκλίου, παρακαλείσθε να προσκομίσετε άμεσα στη ΔΟΥ σας τη Φορολογική Δήλωση με τα απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά για έλεγχο του επιστρεφόμενου ποσού"
> Άρα τι ρωτάει ο εφοριακός, πλάκα μας κάνει;
> (Τώρα πρόσεξα οτι η επισήμανση αφορά μόνο όσους έχουν επιστροφή. Δηλαδή τους άλλους δεν τους ελέγχουν τα δικαιολογητικά τους αν λένε αλήθεια; Δεν μπορεί να έπρεπε π.χ. να πληρώσει κάποιος μεγαλύτερο φόρο και να επικαλείται ψεύτικα έξοδα για να πληρώσει λιγότερο; )


Έλσα, αυτό αφορά μόνο όσους έχουν επιστροφή και έχουν καταθέσει τη δήλωση ηλεκτρονικά. Κάπως πρέπει να ελέγχεται αν έχουν στα χέρια τους έγγραφα που δείχνουν ότι έχουν πληρώσει αυτόν τον φόρο που τους επιστρέφεται. Και έχεις δίκιο, και κάποιος άλλος που έχει κάνει ηλεκτρονική δήλωση, και δεν έχει επιστροφή, μπορεί να λέει ψέματα. Αλλά νομίζω ότι αυτοί ελέγχονται με τους δειγματοληπτικούς ελέγχους μόνο.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 4, 2011)

Είναι και κανείς άλλος που δεν έχει πάρει ακόμα τη %$^&*# την επιστροφή, εκτός από μένα; 

Και, καθώς δεν δέχτηκα την ευγενική προτροπή της ΔΟΥ μου για περαίωση, διστάζω να πάω να τους ρωτήσω από κοντά, μη με κρατήσουν αιχμάλωτη!


----------



## Dido (Jan 4, 2011)

Ούτε κι εγώ την έχω πάρει ακόμα. Το δε εκκαθαριστικό ήρθε λίγο πριν τα Χριστούγεννα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 4, 2011)

Κι εγώ δεν είχα πάρει την επιστροφή, πήγα από την εφορία παραμονές Χριστουγέννων και ανακαλύψαμε ότι κάπου είχε παραπέσει από το καλοκαίρι, οπότε την τακτοποίησαν επιτόπου. Γενικώς, πνιγόντουσαν l-i-t-e-r-a-l-l-y καθώς έληγαν περαιώσεις, εκκρεμότητες του Ε9, σήματα αυτοκινήτων και από παντού άκουγες ολα τα στραβά του ελληνικού κράτους που είχαν φτάσει στην Εφορία.

Δεν θα ξεχάσω για παράδειγμα τον πονηρό ιδιοκτήτη που ήθελε να συντάξει ενοικιαστήρια έναντι «συμβολικής» τιμής για «κάτι διαμερίσματα» που νοικιάζει σε «κάτι νέα παιδιά», η διευθύντρια του είπε ότι πρέπει να δηλώσει το μίνιμουμ προβλεπόμενο με βάση την αντικειμενική αξία και πήρε τα συμβόλαια να τα δει και να του δείξει, οπότε διαπίστωσε ότι επρόκειτο για ...αποθήκες, που ο μουστερής τις νοίκιαζε για γκαρσονιέρες, και κυριολεκτικά τον πέταξε έξω.

Με άλλα λόγια, πηγαίνετε να ρωτήσετε. Και πάρτε μαζί σας όλα τα σχετικά χαρτιά.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 4, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> σήματα αυτοκινήτων


...που για να τα αγοράσεις από την Εφορία πρέπει να έχεις και την άδεια του αυτοκινήτου μαζί (στην τράπεζα και στο ταχυδρομείο πρέπει να έχεις μόνο τα ωραία σου λεφτά). 

Στην εφορία της Νέας Σμύρνης, π.χ., την άδεια την πας στον τρίτο, παίρνεις ένα χαρτί, και μετά πας να πληρώσεις. Μετά, φαντάζομαι, σε ρίχνουν στη λίμνη με τους κροκόδειλους για να πάρεις το σήμα. Ε, πώς να μην πνίγονται κι αυτοί οι χριστιανοί, μετά; Και δεν έχει βρεθεί _ένας_ διευθυντής ΔΟΥ να διαμαρτυρηθεί για το σύστημα, να επισπευτεί η διαδικασία;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 4, 2011)

Στη δική μου εφορία υπάρχει σύστημα one step shop, ελληνιστί ΣΤΕΠ (Σταθμός Εξυπηρέτησης Πολιτών και όχι ΣΤον ΕΠόμενο ) και υπήρχαν δύο γκισέ ειδικά για τα αυτοκίνητα (με αποτέλεσμα να κάθονται δύο υπάλληλοι και να πνίγονται οι διπλανοί...). Τι να πεις, δεν μας πιάνει κανείς πουθενά.

Α, το ταμείο είναι βέβαια αλλού, αλλά στον ίδιο όροφο, εννοείται...


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 4, 2011)

Φίλοι, να υπενθυμίσω ότι από 1/1/2011 *δεν *γίνεται παρακράτηση φόρου 20% στα δελτία παροχής υπηρεσιών που κόβουμε για ποσά *από *300 και κάτω.


*Προσοχή: Υπάρχουν αλλαγές από το 2014*


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 4, 2011)

Πολύ χρήσιμη πληροφορία, να είσαι καλά! Ο λογιστής μου θεώρησε μάλλον περιττό να μ' ενημερώσει...


----------



## SBE (Jan 4, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> αντικειμενική αξία και πήρε τα συμβόλαια να τα δει και να του δείξει, οπότε διαπίστωσε ότι επρόκειτο για ...αποθήκες, που ο μουστερής τις νοίκιαζε για γκαρσονιέρες, και κυριολεκτικά τον πέταξε έξω.



Τον πέταξε έξω αλλά δεν φώναξε την αρμόδια υπηρεσία να τον κυνηγήσει για την παρανομία


----------



## Palavra (Jan 4, 2011)

Υποθέτω ότι αφού δεν τις νοίκιασε (χωρίς συμβόλαιο), τότε δεν είχε διαπράξει κάποια παρανομία. Επίσης, απορία: στην Εφορία δε γίνονται οι σχετικές καταγγελίες; (Με το σκεπτικό ότι εκεί κατατίθενται όλες οι συμβάσεις μίσθωσης)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 4, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Υποθέτω ότι αφού δεν τις νοίκιασε (χωρίς συμβόλαιο), τότε δεν είχε διαπράξει κάποια παρανομία.


Νομίζω ότι για να πάει στην Εφορία με σκοπό να δηλώσει την ενοικίαση, σίγουρα οι ενοικιαστές είναι ήδη μέσα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2014)

Count Baltar said:


> Φίλοι, να υπενθυμίσω ότι από 1/1/2011 *δεν *γίνεται παρακράτηση φόρου 20% στα δελτία παροχής υπηρεσιών που κόβουμε για ποσά *από *300 και κάτω.



*Προσοχή: Υπάρχουν αλλαγές από το 2014.*


----------

